# Spring Valley, NY - Tenco PLOW WANTED!



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking for a 10' or bigger straight blade for our freightliner fl80 it has a tenco setup 
Located in NY/NJ/CT/PA/MA/RI AREA


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

AFSPLOWING said:


> Looking for a 10' or bigger straight blade for our freightliner fl80 it has a tenco setup
> Located in NY/NJ/CT/PA/MA/RI AREA


Auctionsinternational


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I checked unfortunately only one and its not the right one


----------

